
RNA Sequencing of Cardiac Cells May Elucidate Cardiac Developmental Mechanisms - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/Human-Cardiomyocytes-CSC-C2847-item-39324.htm
======
benniebio
They use sequencing tools to identify cells such as cardiomyocytes,
fibroblasts, and endothelial cells. The researchers found that each cell type
is very different, in the case of normal disease, there will be signs of
functional changes in the heart cells, for example, researchers can detect
metabolic changes in fibroblasts. In addition, the researchers also found a
network of genes that regulate heart hormones (especially GDF15) during heart
disease. Cardiac hormones can slow down overall body growth, presumably to
reduce the energy requirements of the damaged heart. Such signals may shed
light on the more biological mechanisms behind the growth limitation of
children with congenital heart disease. Researchers prove that in-depth heart
biology research can help researchers develop targeted therapies to work with
key genetic networks, and it is expected to develop more therapies for
patients with heart disease.

------
benniebio
The researchers analyzed 20,000 nuclei from heart tissue from normal and
diseased mice with a snRNA-seq method called sNucDrop-seq, and they have
developed the sNucDrop-seq technology and applied it to the heart of a
mammal's birth. At present, researchers only pay attention to the study of
cardiomyopathy. The main manifestation of cardiomyopathy is the progressive
degeneration of heart tissue, which is also the common cause of heart failure
in individuals. Researchers use mice to mimic childhood mitochondrial
cardiomyopathy. The researchers say the heart is a very complex organ that
contains multiple cell types, and researchers are still unclear about the
mechanisms of heart development and heart disease in mammals after birth. In
this study, the researchers focused on three areas of research, namely normal
heart development, heart disease, and the gene regulation mechanism of the
cardiac hormone GDF15.

------
benniebio
This study is the first step in the study of researchers to define the
"transcriptional landscape" of normal and diseased hearts at high resolution.
Furthermore, researchers are expected to clarify the progression of heart
disease with age through more in-depth research, and the tools developed by
researchers can help to develop organs or systems outside the heart.

------
benniebio
The researchers claimed that they applied a large number of parallel single-
nuclear RNA sequencing technologies to heart studies in postnatal mice for the
first time, which may provide biological events involved in normal heart
development and heart disease. Their final goal is to find targeted therapies
for heart disease, in addition, this type of large-scale sequencing can be
applied to many medical fields.

In the past three years, researchers have begun to use a large number of
parallel single-cell RNA sequencing technologies (scRNA-seq), however, due to
the large size of cardiomyocytes, researchers face many challenges in studying
the technology of single cells in the heart after birth. In order to enable
analysis of large cells (such as muscle cells) or complex morphological cells
(such as neuronal cells), researchers have developed a number of parallel
single-nuclear sequencing (snRNA-seq) technologies, but so far, this technique
can only be used to study the central nervous system. In this study,
researchers first tried to use the snRNA-seq technology to study the heart
tissue of an individual after birth.

